# [Pilotes ATI] PC freeze au log out. (j'y retourne)

## darkangel92

Bonsoir

Y a t il un moyen d'avoir un environment Gentoo sous 64 bits avec un WM qui fonctionnniiZZ des le debut sans figer l'ecran en veille ? 

Je suis obligé de tuer le process X (kill -9 pid ) via un autre PC via SSH et seulemetn ensuite le xdm de lance bien et j'ai la fenetre kdm pour le login.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> top - 20:44:07 up 1 min,  1 user,  load average: 2.26, 0.79, 0.28
> 
> Tasks:  57 total,   4 running,  53 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> ...

 

Voila ce que j'ai fait: (on suposera que c'est une install toute fraiche de ma gentoo 64 bits)

le noyau est le 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

1/ j'ai commencé par ca  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ati-faq.xml

A savoir 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a/VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm
> 
> b/emerge ati-drivers   ===> installation des 8.30. j'chai pu combien
> ...

 

ensuite je me fais un ch'tit 

xorfconfig pour générer un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Seulement apres je tape

aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf (ce que je remarque dans le fichier /etc/rc.conf c'est qu'il supprime automatiqement la ligne DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" )

Ceci est pas trop grave puisque je la remets à la mano mais bon....

ensuite un petit rc-update add xdm default

entre temps j'ai installé des packages KDE

et j'obtiens ceci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TOTO ~ # cat /etc/rc.conf
> 
> # /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TOTO ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.2_rc2-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86_64)
> ...

 

voici mon make.conf 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> HELL ~ # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> # File generated by xorgconfig.
> ...

 

autre infos

revdep-rebuild  me demande tout le temps de recompiler le pilote ATI

Help help help !!!   :Sad: 

Edit :

 ma CG est une ATI X800 XL sur bus AGP 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe)
> 
> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe) Secondary
> ...

 

D'ailleur pouquoi y a marqué PCI express en face ????

mon ecran est un Hyundai L90D+ en DVI (resolution en 1280*1024@60Hz) Freq horizontale 31-80KHz d'apres les spec.

ma souris est une MX510 usb branchée sur le PS/2 via l'adapteur USB/PS/2Last edited by darkangel92 on Tue Dec 05, 2006 6:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## darkangel92

voici le fichier log lorsque le PC a booté et que l'ecran est en veille (Process X à 100% CPU)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  cat Xorg.0.log
> 
> _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
> ...

 

en parrallele j'ai ceci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  cat xdm.log
> 
> _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
> ...

 

ensuite quand je kill le process X 

j'obtiens cela

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  cat Xorg.0.log
> 
> _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
> ...

 Last edited by darkangel92 on Tue Nov 21, 2006 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nykos

essaye plutot avec 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="ati"
```

chez moi j'ai ça et ça marche

----------

## Untux

Salut,

Je te suggère la lecture de ce fil (le lien pointe directement vers la solution)... A tester vu les similitudes. [X] Problème lorsque je quitte un WM.

Par ailleurs, je te suggère une petite séance de méditation avec pour thème central : « De l'emploi judicieux des insertions de logs et de fichiers de configuration dans un post. »

A ce propos...

```
grep -E -v '^(#|$)' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

... ça fait partie des petits truc utiles pour ne pas submerger un post. Un truc parmis d'autres hein !? Faut pas se limiter !

----------

## darkangel92

bon et bien rien ne fonctionne parmis vos reponses. cela ne m'etonne pas pour le lien que tu m'as donné Tutux car il date un peu   :Wink: 

PS c'est mieux la? j'ai supprimé pas mal de log

----------

## nykos

t'as mis VIDEO_CARDS  ati puis recompilé le serveur X ?

----------

## darkangel92

oui oui j'ai refait tout ca

voici le log de xdm lorsque X fige 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> Parse error on line 304 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 

alors qu'avant j'avais

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 21 21:05:32 2006
> 
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> ...

 

je sais pas pourquoi mais la ligne 304 de xorg.cong correspond à la fin du fichier

j'ai supprimé le xorg.conf et regenéré un tout propre (j'ai selectionne comme carte ati (generique) (pas la radeon) et mis les resoltion à 1280X1024 1024x800 etc pour tous les modes de couleur

Pas default j'ai sleectionné le 24 bit et mis 256 Mo de ram

ensuite le aticonfig blablabla 

donc je vois pas pourquoi j'ai une erreur à la ligne 304 ????

ah oui encore un ch'tit log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

----------

## darkangel92

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je te suggère la lecture de ce fil (le lien pointe directement vers la solution)... A tester vu les similitudes. [X] Problème lorsque je quitte un WM.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je te suggère une petite séance de méditation avec pour thème central : « De l'emploi judicieux des insertions de logs et de fichiers de configuration dans un post. »
> ...

 

juste un commentaire ur ton lien.

Dans quelle section dois je mettre les lignes supplémentaires?

----------

## Magic Banana

Visiblement il y a une erreur de syntaxe dans ton /etc/X11/xorg (peut-être un "EndSection" manquant). Pourrais-tu nous poster de nouveau ce fichier de configuration sans les commentaires. Tutux t'a donné la marche à suivre :

```
grep -E -v '^(#|$)' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## darkangel92

oki doki mais je vous ferrai ca seulement ce soir. je suis au boulot!!!

P'tite question quand meme .

J'hesite à retourner en X86 a cause de ce manque de serieux de la part d'ati pour fournir des pilotes qui marchent une bonne fois pour toute pour  les CG  radeons.

Sont ils plus fiables ou pas? vais je rencontrer les memes galeres juste pour avoir un WM ? je repartirai de scratch en tout cas. pas question de Chrroter en 32 bits histoire d'avoir une config clean.

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Tu peux aussi essayer les drivers open source... Ils devraient fonctionner sur un amd64.

----------

## darkangel92

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu peux aussi essayer les drivers open source... Ils devraient fonctionner sur un amd64.

 

cad? je telecharge à partir du site web ati  à cette adresse ?

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html

ah, j'y pense. lorsque je boot sur le livecd 2006 on voit dans la sequence de boot ma souris MX510 detectée et la carte graphique ATI X800 sur AGP qui s'affichent... idem pour tous les composants (carte son par exemple)..Que dois je mettre dans mon noyau? C'est p'etre cela qui me manque pour que tout le matos soit bien installé nan?

parce que le livecd 2006.1 démarre bien une session X sous gnome (d'accord c'est en 640*480) mais bon j'ai meme pas ca.

----------

## _droop_

Les drivers open source sont ceux qui sont directement intégrés avec Xorg.

Il y a quelques manipulations à faire. Il y a un how to pas mal sur le wiki anglophone (je le trouve pas en francais).

----------

## nykos

je vois pas trop le rapport à passer en 32 bits, chez moi ati-drivers marche très bien en 64bits et de toute façon ati ne distribue plus qu'une archive pour les 2 plateformes...

----------

## darkangel92

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Visiblement il y a une erreur de syntaxe dans ton /etc/X11/xorg (peut-être un "EndSection" manquant). Pourrais-tu nous poster de nouveau ce fichier de configuration sans les commentaires. Tutux t'a donné la marche à suivre :
> 
> ```
> grep -E -v '^(#|$)' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Voila voilou 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  grep -E -v '^(#|$)' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

----------

## darkangel92

Bon j'ai laissé tombé et me suis tourner vers une autre distribution qui pose aucun probleme

P'etre qu'in jour je reviendrai sur Gentoo quand tout sera un peu plus mur au niveau installation et pilotes

Merci de votre aide.   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P'etre qu'in jour je reviendrai sur Gentoo quand tout sera un peu plus mur au niveau installation et pilotes
> 
> 

 

Ben c'est surtout que gentoo demande à ses utilisateurs de comprendre ce qu'ils font. Et, sans méchanceté aucune, tu n'as pas l'air d'être prêt. Faut perseverer, ce type de "problème" ne survient que parce que l'on a fait quelque chose qu'on ne comprend pas. Ce n'est en aucun cas la distribution qui est à mettre en cause. Mais je peus admettre que tu cherches à utiliser ton ordinateur plus qu'à passer du temps à comprendre les dessous de ta distribution, alors en effet il y a des distributions plus adéquates pour ça.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1

Et puis la prochaine fois, tu prendras pas une ATI aussi, quelle idée.

(raaah, ayé, je recommence, kerzut... C'est le syndrome du gars qui va bientôt changer de carte graphique  :Smile: )

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> +1
> 
> Et puis la prochaine fois, tu prendras pas une ATI aussi, quelle idée.
> 
> (raaah, ayé, je recommence, kerzut... C'est le syndrome du gars qui va bientôt changer de carte graphique )

 

tu commences à nier tes origines El_Goretto?    :Twisted Evil: 

Ati ça fonctionne bien quand on connait à fond et qu'on sait regler aux ptits oignons.

d'ailleurs ma carte graphique en ce moment c'est...une Intel!   :Shocked:  (je vous avouerais que j'ai pas eu le choix, fin ça tourne pour ce que j'en fais)

----------

## El_Goretto

Bah, je vais ouvrir un thread pour ma pomme, et mes problèmes de video avec Xv dual-screen en non root.

----------

## darkangel92

eeu les gars.. je crois que j'ai trouvé une issue via l'autre distribution (ubuntu 64bits   :Very Happy:  ). j'ai aussi installé les pilote ati.

J'ai le meme plantage lorsque dans mon grub j'ai une resolution vga=791.

Pour resoudre en bootant, le pb j'edite la ligne dans mon grub et hop ca marche... probablement que la source de mon souci s'etait ca.

Flutte de crotte!!! maintenant j'ai la flemme de tout reinstaller pour veriffier ma theorie

Concernant mes détracteurs, j'etais pres pour gentoo car y a tellement de doc que forcement on sait presque tout faire.

Cependant pour des probleme pareils, ba y a des moments ou il faut aussi savoir dire.. oki y a trop de pb je vais voir un peu ailleur. c'est vrai c'est sympa de bidouillé son linux mais avouez quand meme que c'est assez casse bombons de passez son temps à troubleshoter plutot que d'utiliser son PC. en plus c'est assez long à installer des packages quand y a pas de merde avec un emerge --update --deep world et qu'un paquet te demande qu'il te faut  recompiler un autre avec une autre variable use...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Contrairement à ce que vous dites, j'ai pas mal appris grace à toutes ces merdes...

Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais eu d' ATI vous pouvez pas comprendre ma position.

je vais pas vous racontez my life mais bon la premiere fois que je me suis mis à gentoo 64 bits les pilotes ATI en 64 bits n'existaient pas.   :Wink:  Seulement six mois apres Ati se sortait le doigts du cul...  :Rolling Eyes: 

voila voilou..

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Contrairement à ce que vous dites, j'ai pas mal appris grace à toutes ces merdes...
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais eu d' ATI vous pouvez pas comprendre ma position.
> ...

 

Bon c'est vrai je compatis, j'ai moi même eu une radeon 9800 et c'était pas tous les jours la joie (d'autant qu'à ce moment là les drivers était vraiment pas top). Et c'est vrai, malgré des heures passées dessus il y a parfois des problèmes insolvables (pb driver Xv...ça fait 10mois que ça traîne et ils ont toujours pas résolus ça). 

Par contre le coup du vga=791 je suis d'avoir vu ça quelque part, sans doute même dans le repository de doc SaVaGe (cf signature). Ce lien est incontournable pour gérer les problèmes liés à Ati.

[mode troll]Argl ubuntu c'est le *mal*, snifff pkoi pas une Debian? C'est mieux! ou alors reviens à Gentoo, là ce sera parfait ^^[/mode troll]

----------

## El_Goretto

Damned, et dire qu'on lui a même pas demandé quel framebuffer il utilisait...

On se rouille, là, faut se resaisir!  :Smile: 

----------

## darkangel92

arf je pense pas qu'il y ait que cela de toute facon car ma ubuntu (oui je sais je suis sur un forum gentoo) plante aussi lors du shutdown. ecran en veille et rien d'autre.

Y a vraiment un souci avec ces pilotes ati de daube!!!!

eeeu vous pourriez pas vous cotiser svp pour que je passe à une nvidia   :Embarassed:  ? genre un equivalent de ma X800XL sur agp   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ce genre de soucis apparaît quand un pilote vesa est utilisé pour le mode console. Le mieux reste de ne pas en utiliser et de rester su un bon vieux support vga et c'est tout.

----------

## darkangel92

oki mais alors pourquoi au shutdown ca fait la meme chose? sauf quand j'avais les pilotes ati installés. Que proposes tu dans ce cas?

----------

## kwenspc

Bah justement parce que le mode console utilise un pilote vesa quelquonque. Je te conseilles de virer tout support vesa dans le noyau. (et ne garder que le vga bien sûr). 

Là je pense que ça devrait passer, ça doit passer. Les pilotes Ati ne rencontre des problèmes qu'avec les pilotes vesa (ceci dit il me semble que vesafb fonctionne pour les drivers Ati, ou bien est-ce vesa-tng? je ne sais plus  :Neutral:  )

Autre origine possible (même si je penche à 99% pour les pilotes vesa): le support agp dans le noyau. Parfois mieux vaut utiliser ceux du driver proprios et ne pas mettre de support agp dans le noyau (ou en module), ou - oui oui - inversement: locké (via une option dans la config du driver dans xorg.conf) le support agp integré du driver proprio et n'utilisé que ceux fournit dans le noayu. Mais c'est un cas rare que je n'ai personellement rencontré qu'une fois et ça date pas d'hier.

----------

## darkangel92

oki dans le noyau tu parles de la section /dev/agpgart (qqch dans le genre ) avec les chipset 440BX en dessous. mais moi j'ai pas ces chipsets c'est du nforce3 250   :Sad: 

ce qui est bizarre avec les scripts aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.cong c'est qu'il fait du nettoyage dans le fichier xorg.conf et toutes les astuces genre

 Section "Module"

    Load	"bitmap"

    Load	"dbe"

    Load	"ddc"

    Load	"dri"

    Load	"extmod"

    Load	"freetype"

    Load	"glx"

    Load	"int10"

    Load	"type1"

    Load	"vbe"

EndSection 

 Section "Device"

        Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" # Use XFree86 Acceleration Architecture

        Option "AccelDFS"    "1" # mettez à 0 si vous avez une carte AGP

#       Option 	"AGPMode" "4" # Décommentez si vous avez une carte AGP

#       Option "AGPSize" "128" # Décommentez si vous avec une carte AGP AGP aperture size

        Option "GARTSize" "64"

        Option "RingSize" "8"

        Option "BufferSize" "2"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "1" # Enable page flipping for 3D apps

        Option "ColorTiling" "1"

        Option "EnableDepthMoves" "yes"

        Option "UseFBDev" "false"

        Option "RenderAccel" "true" # Enable the hardware render acceleration

        Option "mtrr" "on"

        Option	"SubPixelOrder" "none"

        Option "DPMS"

        Option "DynamicClocks" "on"

EndSection 

et

Section "DRI"

	Mode	0666

  EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

et se prendre la tete à avoir le bon résultat

glxinfo | grep rendering 

direct rendering: Yes 

ba tout ca disparait a cause de la foutue commande aticonfig --initial.....

donc je pense qu'il y a un manque de serieux chez ati qui fou en l'air toutes vos procéedure d'installation de la gentoo et pour activer l'acceleration 3D.

Ou bien suis je vraiment mauvais à ce point?

----------

## kwenspc

Là je peus pas te dire, j'ai jamais utilisé cet outil. J'ai toujours fait mes xorg.conf à la main  :Smile: 

(en fait je traîne le même de machine en machine en bidouillant juste la section driver, screen etc...)

----------

## darkangel92

bon si je change de config plus tard 

1/ Y aura pas de carte ATI

2/ Je melangerai pas DD IDE et DD SATA car ca fou l'embrouille dans grub (enfin c'est une petite parenthese que j'ouvre

le grub.conf contient bien une ligne root (hd0,X) avec X correspondant au numero de la partoche / . dans mon cas c'est la troisieme partition soit (hd0,2) et ba nan.. .ce con de grub me fou une belle erreur de syntax 17 ou 15 et pour que grub boot gentoo il accepte que (hd0,0)    ) fin de la parenthese

tiens pendant que j'y suis vous auriez pas d'autre recomendation dans ce genre auquel j'aurai pas pensé ? )

une carte wifi ra2500 c bon j'ai. une sb live audigy 4 ca peut aller. des chipset nvidia encore pas bien géré ? désolez mais je viens de la planete ati   :Very Happy:    )

a oui un p'tit C2D6600 et pour quel chipset ??? une giga DS4 par exemple ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Commence par lire l'aide fournie par la commande "aticonfig -h".

Ca serait un bon début.

Parce que  --initial, c'est pour créer un fichier xorg.conf depuis zéro, donc forcément tes modifs à la main...

--

edit:

Ouvre un autre post si tu veux des conseils matos, car déjà que tout ces fichiers et logs c'est dur à lire, alors si en plus le thread dévie, ça va être la fête...

----------

## darkangel92

Bon ba j suis reviendu plus vite que prévu   :Very Happy:  .. cette petite decouverte via la ubuntu me titille la tete. J'ai besoin d'en avoir le coeur net. Est ce du au vesa configuré dans le kernel + le vga=791 dans le grub qui provoquait ce pb ?

donc j'en suis à tout recompiler...

Gentoo... quand tu nous tiens   :Laughing: 

----------

## Untux

Pour info : j'ai ATI 9800 pro (r350) sur agpgart->agp_intel avec ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 sur noyau gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3 le tout gratiné d'un moniteur HP w19. Ce moniteur qui supporte uniquement du VGA (640x480) ou sa résolution native (1440x900) rendait la combinaison vesafb-tng+radeonfb+fglrx séduisante. Je crois bien que j'ai tout essayé pour que cette combinaison fonctionne. J'ai lu tous les écrits de El-Goretto, tous les liens connexes auxquels ils renvoient. J'ai passé des heures a essayer mille trucs vicieux. Configuration noyau, configuration vesafb et vesafb-tng, configuration de kdm ou de gdm, configuration de xorg.conf, etc. Bref, dans tous les cas ou j'utilise radeonfb, je plante en sortant de X. Et étant donné que dans mon cas, vesafb ne sert à rien vu que mon moniteur est un peu autiste... ma solution consiste à utiliser uniquement « VGA 16-color graphics support » dans le noyau. Ça fonctionne très bien et plus rien ne plante. Évidemment la console est très moche mais c'est temporaire. Je suis certain que ATI va régler ce petit désagrément dans les plus brefs délais ! lol

Configuration noyau :

Device Drivers

--> Graphics support

----> Enable firmware EDID = y

----> Support for frame buffer devices = y

----> VGA 16-color graphics support = y

rien d'autre dans cette section maudite !

Voilà voilà... c'est radical mais tu peux être sur à 99% que ça fonctionnera aussi pour toi. Si tu veux plus, je te laisse entre les mains des gens qui savent. Bonne chance.

----------

## darkangel92

chouette c'est tout ce que j'ai mis aussi dans mon noyau.. mais bordel c'est loooonnng d'installer KDE  (il me reste encore 51 paquets)

En tout cas les 8.31.5 sont pas terible non plus (téléchargé via le site ati). Deja que les 8.80.3 sont masqués amd64  alors pour avoir la suite non maské on peut toujours courrir.

Remarque : C'est quand meme dingue cette regression de la part d'ati quand meme. ca fonctionnais super bien avant et comme j'etais obligé de tout reinstaller car emerge plantait pour tous les paquets... ba depuis y avait pu moyen d'avoir un server X

D'accord y avait une migration de Xorg en modulaire + GCC en 4.1.1 mais bon   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Possible que fglrx ne supporte plus aucun framebuffer maintenant, mais la derniere fois que je l'ai utilisé pour test la 8.30.x), vesafb passait apparemment.

----------

## nykos

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En tout cas les 8.31.5 sont pas terible non plus (téléchargé via le site ati). Deja que les 8.80.3 sont masqués amd64  alors pour avoir la suite non maské on peut toujours courrir.

 

il faut toujours attendre un peu de temps pour qu'ils soient "démasquésés"

en attendant tu peux utiliser les utilisers en utilisant le fichier packages.keywords

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Remarque : C'est quand meme dingue cette regression de la part d'ati quand meme
> 
> 

 

personnellement je ne trouve pas que ça régresse, chez moi la plupart des versions fonctionnent depuis quelque temps, et à chaque fois il y a des améliorations !

----------

## sebtx

bonjour,

je m'y prends un peu tard, mais la bonne option à mettre lorsqu'on utilise le pilote proprio de chez ATI est:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

```

chez moi j'ai fait une config un peu spéciale. En effet je dois pouvoir utiliser beryl et pouvoir jouer à des jeux demandant une bonne carte graphique, 

ainsi que de pouvoir utiliser la sortie TV.

j'ai donc une option du style:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

```

et un script lancé à chaque boot configure le bon driver selon un paremètre passé au noyau:

```

#!/bin/sh

if [ `grep "3D=fglrx" /proc/cmdline | wc -l` == "1" ]; then

        logger "Je charge le driver fglrx..."

        echo "BERRRRK driver proprio fglrx :("

        /bin/cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        /sbin/modprobe fglrx

        if [ `eselect opengl show` == "xorg-x11" ]; then

                echo "Selection de la lib ATI..."

                eselect opengl set ati > /dev/null 

        fi

fi

if [ `grep "3D=r300" /proc/cmdline | wc -l` == "1" ]; then

        logger "Je charge le driver libre r300..."

        echo "Driver Libre R300 :)"

        /bin/cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.r300 /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        if [ `eselect opengl show` == "ati" ]; then

                echo "Selection de la lib Mesa..."

                eselect opengl set xorg-x11 > /dev/null 

        fi

fi

```

Ainsi je peux choisir quel pilote je veux utiliser, dès le boot. Ca me permet en temps normal d'utiliser les drivers libres + aiglx + beryl  :Smile: 

----------

## darkangel92

bon ba rien a faire.. pas moyen d'avoir ce foutu X qui démarre.

J'ai tout essayé avec :

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" emerge 

VIDEO_CARDS="ati"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

et que dalle.

Bon que dois je mettre dans le noyau  svp? je peux avoir tous vos details de la section graphic svp? framebuffer, vesa machin truc vga 16 coloueurs, support framebuffer,  ati radeon activé en modul ou Y ou No  etc .....

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Fixe toi un objectif (fglrx ou radeon ou autre) et après on répondra.

----------

## darkangel92

oki doki comme tu veux

Bon je viens de refaire l'install pour les screenshots

J'ai suivi cette procedure  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ati-faq.xml

1/VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

2/emerge ati-drivers

3/emerge xorg-x11

4/un p'tit coup de xorgconfig pour generer le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

5/eselect opengl set ati

6/startx et j'obtiens ceci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 29 19:52:42 2006
> 
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> ...

 

et pour le fichier log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

je capte pu rien

----------

## darkangel92

merde je suis un boulet. j'ai oublié une commande

apres tout cas.. j'ai tapé

localhost ~ # aticonfig --initial

Uninitialised file found, configuring.

generate load 'dri' module

generate load 'glx' module

Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-1

bon il me reste à voir si ca ne plante pas pour le reboot

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben éteins l'écran 2 mins, respire un bon coup, prends une cannette (de ce que tu veux, attention à l'abus de bulles), et on reprend:

ati-drivers = driver proprio = fglrx.

radeon = driver libre = euh, ben radeon.

Cherche l'erreur dans ton post précédent  :Smile: 

Autre chose: pas besoin de reinstaller ton système pour çà. Les drivers sont indépendants du système (on peut en avoir plusieurs, et qswitcher de l'un à l'autre). Ne te laisse pas feinter par les USE/video_card, c'est des facilités pour que certains paquetages soient selectionnés automatiquement (au hasard... les drivers).

----------

## darkangel92

Bon super. ca d{marre bien. j'ai aussi l'acc{leration 3D pour mon user mais ca plante toujours lorsque je r{marre /eteins le PC.

L'ecran passe en veille

J4ai pourtant mis dans le noyau drivers vga 16 couleur et deasctiver le framebuffer et tout et tout...

qu'avez vous besoin svp? (j'aimerai faire autre chose que trooble shooter encore une fois   :Smile:   )

----------

## nemo13

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

>  ca d{marre bien. j'ai aussi l'acc{leration 3D .... je r{marre /eteins le PC.
> 
> J4ai pourtant mis dans le noyau drivers vga 16 couleur et deasctiver le framebuffer et tout et tout...
> 
> 

 

bonsoir,

pour l'écran je vois pas   :Confused: 

mais pour le clavier peut-être

A+

----------

## darkangel92

Pour le clavier c'est bon. je crois que c'est konqueror qui merdoit   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkangel92

une ch'tite idée d'investigation svp avant ce soir ?

----------

## kwenspc

t'as essayé de virer tout support vesa dans le noyau et d'être en vga en mode console?

----------

## darkangel92

ba oui! Et rien à faire.  :Sad:   meme lorsque je veux jsute faire un log out pour changer de user.

----------

## kwenspc

space   :Confused: 

----------

## darkangel92

Ce soir je mets mon /usr/src/linux/.config et vous me direz ce que vous en pensez.

Edit : Ce qui me rassure dans un sens c'est que la Ubuntu 64 plantait aussi de la meme façon. c'est pourquoi je me demande si je ne dois pas tout simplement tester une version antérieure ou bien attendre les prochains drivers?

Que puis je mettre à la limite comme pilote dans le noyau pour ne plus me  servire des ati ? tant pis j'aurai pas de 3D   :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu n'as essayé (correctement) que les drivers propriétaires. Essaie de suivre l'howto pour passer aux drivers libres (radeon) qui pourront te permettre d'avoir l'accélération 3D si tu t'y prends bien et, je l'espère, résoudre ton problème au démarrage.

----------

## darkangel92

je ne comprends pu la. tu m'embrouilles un peu. ma methode utilise plutot les pilotes libres que je sache ?

----------

## _droop_

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> je ne comprends pu la. tu m'embrouilles un peu. ma methode utilise plutot les pilotes libres que je sache ?

 

Salut,

En fait, il y a pas mal de référence à fglrx dans ce sujet (notemment dans ton premier message), donc j'avais l'impression (comme magic banana) que tu utilisais les driver propriètaire mais au vu de ton fichier de configuration de la page précédente, il semblerait que tu utilises bien le driver libre...

Donc finalement, j'y comprend pas grand chose et j'ai l'impression que je suis pas le seul.

Un petit récapitulatif serait le bienvenu (enfin je pense).

----------

## darkangel92

C'est clair!!!! enfin nan   :Laughing: 

C'est horrible quand meme de se dire que tout marche à merveille et qu'il m reste CE probleme.

Hier j'ai pu jouer sans pb à Chromium et UT2004. Pour eteindre le pc j'appuie sur le bouton Power comme un sagouin.

Juste une question annexe, je ne me rappelle pu la combinaison de touches magiques pour rebooter la machine lorsqu'elle semble figée (il y a la touche impr ecran et je ne sait pu quoi) . Qu'elle est cette combi svp?

----------

## Magic Banana

Je pense que tu parles des Magic Sys Keys.  :Wink: 

----------

## darkangel92

oui merci. j'avais oublié le nom pour la recherche   :Embarassed: 

----------

## darkangel92

il semblerait que mon probleme de LOG out qui freeze le PC soit dû à un pb récurant sur les pilotes ATI (d'apres la procedure d'installation WIKI des pilotes proprio ATI) (peux pas mettre le lien car au boulot y a des filtres sur le proxy)

Donc je me casse les dents inutilement depuis un bail.  :Sad: 

En tout je sais maintenant quel sera ma prochaine CG si je change mon matos.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## _droop_

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> En tout je sais maintenant quel sera ma prochaine CG si je change mon matos.   

 

Une ati avec les drivers open source !!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

(ou alors une GMA, c'est pas mal aussi rapport à la consommation)

----------

